# how can I consolidate addressbook files?



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

here is my situation. Right now I use PHPlist to send out my ezine because my webhost will allow me to send out all 250 or so at one time. I am use Horde for my webmail. I am using Tbird as my email client on my pc. I am using Pocket Outlook on my ppc and hpc. I like to keep phone numbers and addresses on my cell phone as well. It is a real pain keeping them all synchronized. Does anyone have any suggestions?

If there is a better place to post this please feel free to move it. I wasn't sure where to begin.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The only easy way to do this would be to export the addresses from one product to another. But you'll have to do this every time you make changes. The only other way to do this would only work with Pocket Outlook (and obviously Outlook, but you're not using it) and that's to pay for a Hosted Exchange solution. Other then that, I'm not aware of any easy way to do what you want.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

with syncing all the different devices you own, it would be near impossible to have it all done automatically. The only suggestion I can think of is to do all of your emailing with address book through some web account that can be accessed with all of your devices. 

That is what I do. I found it much easier than to sync between my ipaq, cell phone and several computers.


----------



## pengyou (Feb 14, 2007)

A friend gave me a suggestion about this. I do not know much about databases so I wanted to bounce it here. The suggestion was to take a database program like OO database and build a file in it that includes all information needed for each program i need to interface, i.e. phplist, Outlook, etc. Then if I need to update one record I can update it in this program and then export subsets of the information to each of the programs. I think all programs I use will recognize a csv file format. Does that seem feasible? I am willing to try but am hoping to at least get some people to say "it might work" or maybe "no way!"


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

As long as each program/device supports importing CSV files for addresses, then it should work. The only problem will be that you'll have to make all changes within the database. If you make a change in Outlook first, you'll have to make that change again within the database, basically, it would create more work for you. But as long as you're aware of these limitations and are willing to accept them/work around them, then this should work for you provided there are no technical hurdles.


----------

